
Wal-Mart Agrees to Acquire Jet.com for $3.3B to Fight Amazon - daegloe
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-08/wal-mart-agrees-to-buy-jet-com-for-3-billion-to-fight-amazon
======
SonicSoul
my initial reaction was that going against Amazon is a suicide mission, but on
the other hand Wal-Mart probably doesn't have a choice? Also this is great for
consumers since WalMart prices are extremely competitive due to their supply
chain innovations

